

Gmail on iOS: Why does Gmail take so long to load whereas Mail stays in memory? - kuhnster

Are all apps treated equally in iOS and does Mail get special privileges?
======
boolean
Gmail is a hybrid app where certain elements are developed in html5 and
displayed in UIWebview. Mail is a native app.

~~~
atmosx
Exactly, I think we're comparing different things here. You can install Gmail
(POP3/iMap) inside Mail.app

------
tobylane
Apple can use private/undocumented APIs which are forbidden from App Store
apps. I believe you can run a strings command on the itunes file to see what
the APIs are called.

~~~
runjake
This is complete speculation, and not even good speculation.

Gmail for iOS is essentially a single-site web browser, whereas the Mail app
is a full iOS app utilizing the full CocoaTouch frameworks. A native app is
going to have a faster experience.

Also, use objdump or something, like a professional -- not strings.

~~~
tobylane
It's not at all speculation, I just didn't feel the need to prove it. We're
not obsessive about that here, not like Wikipedia or Stackoverflow.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17580251/what-exactly-
is-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17580251/what-exactly-is-a-private-
api-and-why-will-apple-reject-an-ios-app-if-one-is-us)
[http://www.macrumors.com/2013/10/15/launch-center-pro-
develo...](http://www.macrumors.com/2013/10/15/launch-center-pro-developer-
must-remove-undocumented-apis-to-apple-apps/)
[http://www.loopinsight.com/2010/04/06/apples-use-of-
private-...](http://www.loopinsight.com/2010/04/06/apples-use-of-private-apis-
for-ipad-gives-it-unfair-advantage/)

